# buffedCast 280: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## xashija (2. Januar 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Geneveve (2. Januar 2012)

SWTOR: Könnt ihr vielleicht schon mal einen Ausblick bieten, was man alles in SWTOR tun kann, sobald man Level 50 geworden ist?

Wo bekommt man überall Dailies mit Level 50 und was kann man da grob tun?
Ab wann kann man welche Flashpoints auf Level 50 machen?
Sind die Hardmodes der Flashpoints wirklich verbuggt, oder einfach so schwer ausgelegt, dass alle im Moment denken, sie wären verbuggt?
Was passiert da eigentlich genau auf Illum wenn man Level 50 wird?
Kann man wirklich schon mit dem "normalen" Level 50 Gear auf Schwierigkeitsstufe "normal" den Raid in SWTOR besuchen?
Was haltet ihr davon, das im Moment die meisten Leute lieber das epische PVP Gear sich erspielen, da sie sagen, dass die Hardmode FPs zu verbuggt sind?
Bekommt man eigentlich die Marken für die Sets auf Level 50 ausschliesslich über die Hardmode FPs?

Also ich hätte viele Fragen zum End-Game - sicherlich sind die allermeisten Leute im Moment noch gemütlich am Leveln, aber etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkle zu bekommen, was einem am Ende erwartet wäre ganz nett. Weil die Informationen dazu im offiziellen Forum und was man an Infos aus dem Spiel selbst bekommt, sind irgendwie sehr Mager.

Danke euch.


----------



## Memrod (2. Januar 2012)

WOW


Hallo liebes Buffed Team, 

ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu den Berufsboni.
Gibt es Informationen wann, bzw. ob überhaupt die Berufsboni angepasst werden?
Seit Patch 4.3 bekommt man ja Edelsteine mit unter anderem +50 auf die Main Stats. 
Damit bekommt man als Juwe bei dem Berufsbonus jetzt nur noch + 51, die meisten anderen Berufe haben noch den +80 Bonus und der Schmied kann mit seinen beiden Extrasockeln auf +100 kommen.



Gruß

Memrod


----------



## Enterprise1701-b (2. Januar 2012)

Star Trek Online

Hallo Buffed,

am 17. Januar soll STO Free-to-Play werden. Es soll aber auch weiterhin die Möglichkeit bestehen bleiben, das Spiel zu abonnieren.
Wie sehen eigentlich genau die Vorteile des Abo-Accounts aus? Ist da schon genaueres bekannt? Lohnt sich ein Abo-Account?

LG
Enterprise1701-b


----------



## Krinte (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Buffed!!

Habe 2 Fragen:

Rift:  Gibt es schon Informationen Wann und Was in 1.7 erscheinen wird? Schon die neue 20er?




Diablo 3: Meint Ihr es wird zu Diablo 3 auch einen Nachtverkauf geben? Und wer entscheidet so einen Aktion eigendlich? Ist das blizzard oder ine rster Linie die Geschäfte? Gabs sowas schon mal bei anderen spielen? oder hat WoW als einziges spiele diesen Bonus ?!



Lg Krinte


----------



## Neressea (2. Januar 2012)

Huhu Buffedies,

eine Frage zu SWToR:

Habt ihr auch das Gefühl, das sich Bioware mit ihrer derzeitigen Patch- / Informationspolitik so ein bischen selbst mit einem Pfeil ins Knie schiesst (sry, der musste jetzt sein ^^)?

Sicherlich, das Spiel ist erst frisch auf dem Markt, aber es befinden sich aktuell noch viele Bugs und Probleme im Spiel, die schon seit der Beta bekannt sind; die Patch-Frequenz liegt aber auch allgemein weit hinter Trion's Rift-Release (als Beispiel) zurück, wobei die damals in der Post-Release-Phase ja aber auch wirklich vorbildlich jeden Tag Bugs ausgemerzt haben.
Ich persönlich finde auch die Informations-Politik z.Zt. ein bischen entmutigend: Ich kann verstehen, das Bioware nicht zu jedem Hater-Post Stellung nehmen muss und sollte, aber sie halten sich im Augenblick schon arg zurück hinsichtlich ihres Spieles. Und wenn dann doch einmal ein Bioware-Mitarbeiter sich der Öffentlichkeit stellt, hat man das Gefühl das er jede Frage entweder mit a) wir wissen darüber Bescheid, b) das ist in Planung, c) darüber darf ich leider noch nichts sagen und d) das werde ich ans Entwickler-Team weitergeben antwortet (siehe das AMA auf Reddit mit Stephen Reid vor kurzem).

Ich habe so bischen die Befürchtung das sich Bioware mit ihrer derzeitigen Passivität ins eigene Fleisch schneidet und ihnen dadurch einen Haufen Kunden verloren geht.

Neressea

Tante Edith: Ach ja, und gutes Neues und so ^^


----------



## Ashesfall (2. Januar 2012)

hi,

ich habe jetzt vor ein paar Tagen wieder mit Rift angefangen ganz einfach aus dem Grund das ich jetzt neue Rechner Teile hab und das Spiel auf ultra spielen kann und dann ist es wirklich schön. da wirkt wow für mich echt zu alt.

na jedenfalls mein thema ist rift. ich höre jeden cast (seit begin) und mir ist in den letzten folgen aufgefallen das rift kaum noch ein thema ist und soviele server gibt es auch nicht.

ist das spiel schon am sterben?

was kommt mit 1.7 bzw dem addon? ich finde keine informationen zu den themen.

kann trion da geschwindigkeit der patches halten?

ich habe wow 3 jahre aktiv gespielt aber ich komme mit 2 sachen einfach nicht mehr klar 1. die grafik 2. die funktion sachen ein zu färben das ist so ein tolles feature in rift das ich das nicht mehr in einem mmo missen will. wenn ich nur an wow bc levelphase denke, man da sieht man mit lvl 64 aus wie ein bunter mülleimer total heroisch -.- 

punkt 3 hat wow ja nun auch endlich - eine Garderobe - aber davon habe ich nix mehr spiele seit märz2011 kein wow mehr. (mir gefällt auch das klassensystem viel besser aber das ist ja ne geschmackssache)



ich wünschte rift würde etwas mehr aufmerksamkeit bekommen.




gruß ans team vorallem zam ich find ihn lustig mit seiner art xD

ps:jedesmal wenn ich enter drücke springt er 2 zeilen grr das macht mich verrückt (ich nutze Opera vielleicht hilft das ja den mods ka) - sorry für diesen hässlichen post xD


----------



## beatdogone (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues und so 

Die WoW Frage:

Hat Blizzard nicht mal gesagt sie wollen auch was an BC ändern? Denn weil e_s ja nun so abläuft: "Es ist aus Todesschwinge_[font=arial, sans-serif] von [/font]_Azeroth_ [font=arial, sans-serif]![/font][font=arial, sans-serif] Ich [/font]_geh zurück nach_[font="arial, sans-serif"] Dreanor!" Was halt so die Quest Gestaltung angeht den es hat ja keinen roten Faden mehr. Gibt es da schon Informationen Scherbenwelt 2.0?[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]SWTOR Frage:[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Auf was wirkt sich die hellen sowie dunkle Machtpunkte den aus wenn ich Jedi oder Sith bin? Kann ich als Jedi als Badass Sith werden und gekehrt oder gibt es da nur krassen Loot und mein Aussehen verändert sich? [/font]


----------



## Monge (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Erst einmal alles Gute im neuen Jahr und weiterhin so gute Arbeit mit dem Cast. 

Ich habe mal wieder eine Frage zu SWTOR. Das Handwerksystem gefällt mir sehr gut, da kann ich afk sein, Foren lesen, Buffed Cast hören  und trotzdem geht was weiter. Ich zerlege auch schön fleissig die Dinger, die ich baue und habe schon einige bessere Rezepte erhalten. Jetzt meine Frage. Kann aus einem Item, das ich zerlege immer nur 1 verbessertes Rezept herauskommen oder gibt es verschiedene Varianten, die da herauskommen können? 

Vielen Dank und bis bald

LG
Monge


----------



## Barmont (2. Januar 2012)

Heyho,

ich würde gerne wissen wie man an epische Muste/Rezepte kommt. Wenn man seltene (grüne) Gegenstände zerstört hat man die Chance auf blaue Muster, gilt das denn auch dafür wenn man blaue zerstört? Kommen dann epische Muster heraus?


MFG


----------



## Twein (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Hier  sind meine übliches 2 Fragen:

1. Was sind eure Geheimen Hoffnungen für das Jahr 2012? Auf welsches Spiel freut ih euch am Meisten? (außer Diablo 3 und Mass Effect 3 versteht sich ;D)

2. Ich bin in RIFT ein frischer lv. 50 geworden. Ich habe mich sofort an die Chroniken rangemacht. Aber ich finde, dass es zu wenig solo dungeons ( nur 3) gibt. Und 2 davon sind für  2 spieler zugeshnitten, was es für mich als nichttank das Durcsspielen schwerer macht Was meint ih denn dazu? Sollet es mehr dungeons geben?


----------



## FreakyDrOverclock (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo

WoW:
Nachdem sich Blizzard mit dem letzten Patch die Story quasi selbst gespoilert hat (Endvideo beim NPC bevor man in die Pre-Schlachtzugsdungeons konnte...) und es laut Ankündigung mit der Story bis zum 5.0er-Patch vorbei ist: Wie gehts jetzt weiter? Kommt der Patch doch eher bald oder dürfen wir jetzt ein Dreivierteljahr Drachenseee bis zum erbrechen durchraiden? Das wär ja ein schöner Reinfall für alle, die sich durch den Einjahrespass verpflichtet haben...


----------



## Krinte (2. Januar 2012)

Twein schrieb:


> 2. Ich bin in RIFT ein frischer lv. 50 geworden. Ich habe mich sofort an die Chroniken rangemacht. Aber ich finde, dass es zu wenig solo dungeons ( nur 3) gibt. Und 2 davon sind für  2 spieler zugeshnitten, was es für mich als nichttank das Durcsspielen schwerer macht Was meint ih denn dazu? Sollet es mehr dungeons geben?




Ja die Ros und Greenscale sind halt für 2 spieler gedacht. Das war auch Trions idee das (solo dungeons) eigendlich für 2 spieler sind. abe rmit gutem gear und jenach klasse gehts alleine auch. Die nächste die kommt ist dneke ich mal eine Chronik zur neuen 20er. Wenn sie dnen dann kommt.


----------



## Trekolosch (2. Januar 2012)

Liebes Buffed-Team,

ich habe zwei Fragen zu HDRO:

Die Weltkarte ist seit einiger Zeit immer komplett aufgedeckt und ich habe bisher keine Einstellung gefunden, wie man dies ändern kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die alte und in vielen Spielen übliche Ansicht der Karte, bei der nur bereits bereiste Gebiete angezeigt werden, wiederherzustellen?

Die alte Animation, bei der man vom Pferd absitzt, ist ebenfalls bei irgendeiner Erweiterung weggefallen, vermutlich da einige *Biep* sich darüber beschwert haben, dass das Absitzen zu lange dauert. Sowas zerstört aber in meinen Augen Atmosphäre. Kann man (auch) das ändern?


Viele Grüße
Trekolosch


----------



## Raicia (2. Januar 2012)

Hallöchen! Frohes Neues und einen guten Start ins neue buffed-Jahr 

Ich habe 2 Fragen zu WoW:

1. Mir ist aufgefallen, das ich bei meinen Battle.net-Freunden via Rechtsklick die Option habe, den Spieler wegen seines Namens zu melden. Bei allen anderen, sowohl in meiner Freundesliste als auch bei Fremden durch Rechtsklick auf das Portrait ist das nicht so. Muss ich wenn ich einen Namen melden will weil der überhaupt nichts im Spiel zu suchen hat direkt ein Ticket schreiben oder hab ich den Trick dabei noch nicht verstanden?

2. Zunächst muss ich mal sagen das ich mich sehr über die neuen Geheimnisse WoW gefreut hab, ich find die Serie ganz toll! Ich kann zwar gut verstehen das nach dem Patch erstmal die neuen Spielinhalte dran waren, aber trotzdem: Was wird demnächst damit passieren, kann ich auf mehr Geheimnisse und "sehenswerte Orte" hoffen? 

Liebe Grüße, macht weiter so 
Raicia


----------



## Secretkeeper (2. Januar 2012)

Ich grüße das Buffed Team und wünsche euch ein Frohes Neues Jahr 

Ich habe mit meinem Ersten Beitrag auf Buffed 2 Fragen zu „The Secret World“

1.	Wird „The Secret World“ auch eine Deutsche Version bekommen ob in Ton oder Schrift oder wird es eine rein Englische Fassung?

2.	Ist schon etwas über die Abo-Gebühren bekannt, besonders interessieren mich die Bezahlmodelle ich bin einer der Wenigen Menschen vielleicht 
        die keine Kreditkarte haben und die Momentan noch in World of Warcraft mit Gametime Cards Zahlen. Auf ein Solches Model hoffe ich auch bei  
        „The Secret World“ ist dazu schon irgendetwas von den Machern bekannt geworden?

mfg.: 

Secretkeeper


----------



## Gowa (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo buffed, ich habe diessmal ausnahmsweise 2 ernsthafte Fragen zum zweiten Teil des casts.

1. Wieso sind ArenaNet/NcSoft derzeit die einzigen Entwickler/Publisher die auf ein b2p Bezahlomodell setzen? Also das Spiel einmalig zu kaufen und dazu noch ein rein kosmetischer Itemshop. Ein b2p Bezahlmodell ist mMn das günstigste und einfachste für den Spieler.

2. Aion wird imzuge der f2p-Hybrid Umstellung an einen anderen europäischen Publisher verkauft und in Lineage 2 werden alle europäischen Spieler auf nordammerkanische Server umgesiedelt, bzw. werden mit der ´Goddes of Destruction´ Erweiterung vom Publisher Innova in Europa übernommen. Glaubt ihr auch dass diess alles auf den Release von Guild Wars 2 im 1. Quartal hindeutet?!

Danke, cu


----------



## Hellyes (3. Januar 2012)

Servus buffies!

Ein frohes neues Jahr und viel Gesundheit!
Auf das auch 2012 euer bunter Strauß an Themen... äh... immer bunt bleibt! ^^

*SWTOR*

1. Wie würde eure Top 5 Prioritätenliste mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen an Bioware aussehen?

2. Wenn ich etwas aus dem 3-böse-Buchstabenspiel vermisse, dann ist es das Arsenal / Armory.
Denkt ihr, solch ein System hält auch mal in anderen MMORPG's Einzug?


Viele Grüße


----------

